# Transplant from a tad further north...



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome Slow Tom! Where are you from and where did you settle?


----------



## SlowTom (Feb 2, 2016)

From Minnesota and settled in Jacksonville a block up from the Ortega


----------

